# Any bird hunters?



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I am in pretty good quail country, have an OK setter and a couple 4x4's. I was wondering if any hay talkers would be interested in some hunt swapping. A couple of days afield in a different local would be fun. Just me and the wife or one of my sons. Just thinkin' Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We have had a resurgence in our bob white population as of late.......think the CRP programs are working purty good now. Saw two coveys in the last couple o weeks....still lots of predation however


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

How long is the season in your area?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

azmike said:


> I am in pretty good quail country, have an OK setter and a couple 4x4's. I was wondering if any hay talkers would be interested in some hunt swapping. A couple of days afield in a different local would be fun. Just me and the wife or one of my sons. Just thinkin' Mike


Mike, what species do you have in your hunting areas.....any Mearns?

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Carcajou, The season runs into mid February.

Vol, We have good Mearns hunting in this area, a go-zillion acres of state and federal grasslands for habitat. Gambles on lower elevations and Scalies in the mid-range areas, I have bagged scrambles- a cross of the two desert birds and I think we might have shot a scalie x Mearns last year.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice pic Mike.....gorgeous setting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You can come to Mn and shoot some pheasents.Nothing like SD but we have a few.

The gubernor thinks they are more important then farm ground.


----------

